
An Ohio Town Made Millions from Speed Cameras but Now Has to Pay It Back - ourmandave
http://jalopnik.com/an-ohio-town-made-millions-from-speed-cameras-but-now-i-1792482681
======
mdesq
Ohio is obsessed with collecting money from 'speeders'. Literally 2 MPH over
will get you a fine.

~~~
EpiphanyMachine
That seems like a broad generalization, especially seeing as how this article
was about a small town.

